# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Đồ Mua >  Bàn máy Robot

## phuongmd

Đang định dựng tiếp 1 chú nữa.
Lang thang trên mạng thấy bộ này ngon quá nên lại thấy ngứa ngứa.
Hành trình 620x620.
NSK LY20 1510











Giá của nó về VN 25 chai - quá xương.
Tính theo khối lượng nó nói là 60 ký. Tính ra là 420k/1 ký.
Nhờ anh em tư vấn xem tình hình thế nào?

----------

CKD

----------


## Nam CNC

trời , bỏ đi anh ơi mắc quá , có nhiều bộ ngon hơn kìa , yêu cầu của anh chính xác ra sao thì em sẽ liên lạc tìm giúp anh. Em chỉ thấy nó khung bằng nhôm thì không ngon như cái khung lúc trước đâu.

----------


## itanium7000

Bộ này không ngon.
- Khung nhôm chỉ có tác dụng che chắn, không có tác dụng đỡ lực cho thanh trượt
- Vitme bước lớn
- Hành trình xấu
- Mắc quá

----------


## phuongmd

OK, cảm ơn anh em nhiều.

----------


## fucBD

Đẹp nhưng mắc quá - không ngon

----------

